# My first two apps



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey everyone these apps are older but I used them as learning exercises. They are both very simple and both are free with no ads, except one has an ad to the other. I am currently working on my third app which uses things I learned from both of these and other new things I learned.
I figured I would post these now because I just found this awesome site and hope to publish many more apps.

*FinalCalc*
Market Link: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.djrausch.finalcalculator
Market Desp:
Determine what you need on your final!
Calculate what you need on your upcoming final exam to receive a certain grade in a course. Set custom percentages to define an A, B, C, D, E/F. When you calculate what is needed, you can email those results to anyone. You can also save the needed grade to your phone.

Why I made it:
I used this to learn the extremely basic elements of Android app development.

*ThinkLess*
Market Link:https://market.android.com/details?id=com.ThinkLess
Market Desp:
Why think more, when you can ThinkLess?
ThinkLess is a simple daily task manager. By using lists and tasks, your to do list becomes digital and easier to manage.
In addition to the app, there is also a home screen widget that shows your next 5 upcoming tasks.

Why I made it:
I learned slightly more advanced things like Sqlite and different views and other good stuff. This was made because I always forgot what I had to do, and instead of downloading an app, I decided to just write one. It really helped me learn a lot about Android dev.

Let me know what you think of them if you want. Like I said, these are my first two Android apps I made. I'll try to fix any bugs that are reported, but most of my time is concentrated on my new app.

Thanks!


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't have a use for finalcalc, but thinkless seems pretty cool. Downloading now.


----------

